# Oredian



## spinakob (May 16, 2015)

Anyone remember R/O Dougie? He used to make ship models and trained new R/Os for IMRC. He also sailed on Harpalycus.
My first ship in 1969


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I was given an IMR 74(?) From Oredian about 10 years earlier.....moved to London with it when it was rebuilt by a flatmate,a BBC engineer.

Geoff


----------

